# Sargent Grasshopper!



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

I have an awesome story to tell about my horse Grasshopper. We just got her hauled into town to be with my other mare by the people I bought her from and they told me this story.

Paul, the grandad of the family, told me that he was driving into the acerage the horses were free grazing on years ago. He was just cresting over a hill when he noticed the herd of horses, 60 of them were perfectly lined up in the field. Right away Paul thought that someone must be messing around with the horses, but as he got closer he saw what was happening.

Grasshopper was marching up and down the front of the horses getting them all lined up and in the exact same distance from each other side by side. They were about a quarter mile of side by side horses, like a calvary ready for a charge. And sure enough at the other end of the field there was a bear, and Grasshopper was getting the horses ready for a charge.

They eventually started running toward the bear upon Grasshopper's signal...in perfect unison....none running ahead of the other. The bear apparently reared up, turned, and ran away. 

After this...all the horses started running, bucking, kicking and celebating their accomplishment. Wow! Awesome. That's my Grasshopper! ) A twenty year old Appoloosa Quarterhorse. She was probably between 10 and 15 at that time.

Apparently, Grasshopper was going up and down the front of the horses making sure they were perfectly still and waiting for her next cue to start running together towards the bear. Paul saw this whole thing unfold before his very eyes. Amazing!


----------

